# Azzurri Torino



## NewAusRider (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone had any experience with the Azzurri Torino, or any any Azzurri bikes they could share?

Cheers


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

nope, and haven't seen any reviews either.

are they the ones that run ads on this forum?


----------

